# Martell Gyuto Profile Choice



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2013)

I've received requests, questions, and concerns from customers going back to the beginning regarding the profile I've gone with for my gyutos. I want to clear a few things up here as well as tell you all what I have available.

I started off going in the direction of what I personally like which is something with a tad bit of belly, being a non-pro-cook my tastes in this department are skewed. Then I started tweaking the design and got some great first hand feedback from a couple of pros which then had me going flatter along the edge. Corrections to the spine profile came in at this point. The result is what I like to refer to as "flat 'n fast", a profile well suited for a push cutter who wants max board contact that is still smooth to rock - not a dead ass clunker. By all accounts this profile design has hit the mark and is something that I'll stick with.

While the "flat 'n fast" profile is great for some there are many others who like a little more belly so I've gone and reverse engineered to come up with a profile that's got just a tad more belly. This profile is meant for the cook who wants max contact with the board but still having the ability to rock chop as fast as possible. I really don't have a name for this profile but I've been calling it the "rocker" since that is what it says to me when I use it. 

The difference between the "rocker" and "flat 'n fast" profile is so slight that I didn't bother to take pictures because I know it's likely impossible to tell them apart from a picture. 

From this point on you can order either profile from me. Just let me know what you think suits you the best and I'll get it done.

Thanks for your time,
Dave



*See HERE for comparison pictures*


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2013)

If you have a gyuto on order please feel free to shoot me a Pm or email with your preference.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2013)

Even though I don't expect it to work out I'll shoot some comparison pictures as soon as I can and post them up here.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe trace both edges on a sheet of paper either overlayed on one another or right next to each other.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, I like that idea. I don't care whic profile you go with, I bet these are fantastic knives.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 13, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Maybe trace both edges on a sheet of paper either overlayed on one another or right next to each other.



i would like to see a tracing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2013)

OK, let's see if this helps. 

I'm showing here comparisons between the flat 'n fast & rocker profiles, both in 240mm. 

_*Note - The blades shown are just rough templates, please keep that in mind, actual knife blanks will have their profiles further tweaked on an individual basis when being made into knives. 


_
























































&#8203;


----------



## tripleq (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting. I'm gonna change my mind several times a day for a few weeks then go through a short period self-loathing and utter confusion before I decide. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2013)

tripleq said:


> Interesting. I'm gonna change my mind several times a day for a few weeks then go through a short period self-loathing and utter confusion before I decide. :biggrin:




You should probably get one of each.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 13, 2013)

Which is the profile that you have been using up to this point?

As I've said many times before, it's the best all-round profile that I've used. It's an excellent balance between all of the different cutting motions that someone may make with a gyuto and fits very well with the rest of the knife's characteristics which makes it the most gyutoy gyuto. The board contact is really astounding and it's very easy to make complete cuts no matter what part of the edge you cut with. There's never the "clunk" sensation and the "sweet spots" are so large that the entire edge is useful and a pleasure to cut with.
It's very obviously a profile that's been designed by someone who's seen many tens of thousands of knives, spent a lot of time actually LOOKING at them, and got feedback from people that actually knew what they where talking about.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Which is the profile that you have been using up to this point?
> 
> As I've said many times before, it's the best all-round profile that I've used. It's an excellent balance between all of the different cutting motions that someone may make with a gyuto and fits very well with the rest of the knife's characteristics which makes it the most gyutoy gyuto. The board contact is really astounding and it's very easy to make complete cuts no matter what part of the edge you cut with. There's never the "clunk" sensation and the "sweet spots" are so large that the entire edge is useful and a pleasure to cut with.
> It's very obviously a profile that's been designed by someone who's seen many tens of thousands of knives, spent a lot of time actually LOOKING at them, and got feedback from people that actually knew what they where talking about.




The flatter profile is the one I've been using all along. I'm happy to hear that you like it and I thank you for the feedback Justin.


----------

